# فرصة مشروع جد مربح



## تاجر تونسي (24 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنا كمال المكسي صاحب شركة تجارة تعمل حاليا كشركة وساطة تجارية عالمية بسبب صغر رأس المال
أنا تونسي الجنسية 
أبحث عن شريك ممول (ممول فعال أو لمجرد التمويل) ليتسنى لنا بعث شركة تجارة عالمية
رأس المال : بين 100 ألف دولار و500 ألف دولار
متوسط الأرباح : قيمة رأس المال بعد إنقضاء سنة من بعث المشروع
يمكن للممول أن يتخذ أي تدابير أو ضمانات ليضمن حقه و يمكن له أيضا أن يشارك في العمل أو يراقب سيره من خلال شخصه أو من خلال شخص من طرفه
بالنسبة للراغب في الشراكة يمكننا إستضافته في تونس لنطلعه على كيفية سير العمل و الطرق المتبعة و تبيين كل النقاط دون أن يتحمل أي مصاريف أو أن يدفع دولارا واحدا لنا و له بعد ذلك كل الحرية فإما أن يختار أن يشاركنا أو يرفض ...
بحكم عملي لي علاقة جيدة مع عديد الأجانب و لي إمتيازات جمركية و أخرى ضرائبية
الأسلعة التي نتداولها متنوعة حسب طلب السوق و الفرضية الربحية و كلها حلال
إذا كان أحد الأعضاء مهتما فلا يتردد بمراسلتي على البريد الإلكتروني : [email protected]


----------

